# General > Biodiversity >  Is there a bat group up here?

## Dadie

Any info on bat groups in Caithness...or people interested in bats?
Im wanting to find out more about bats here...and the nearest bat people are in Dornoch as far as the bat conservation trust info goes.
Or is it just the rangers doing the walks?
Im also looking to buy a bat detector with a limited budget(no way could I get the ones £1000+ as the ones about £60 to £200 are more my budget).....anyone have one I can try before I commit to buying one as it could be a costly mistake otherwise!

----------


## joxville

£1K+ for a bat detector  ::  I think the batman is robin you  :: 

 Try shining a bat shaped light into the sky, it works in Gotham City.

----------


## Moira

Why not contact the Countryside Rangers in the first instance.
http://www.highland.gov.uk/leisurean...scaithness.htm

----------


## Dadie

I asked when I was on the bat walk!
They didnt know of a bat group up here, thats why im asking...
And I couldnt find any info on any of the org pages ...
So I was wondering if there were any enthusiasts around in Caithness.

----------


## RecQuery

I could probably fit you in as a backup Nightwing.

----------


## Hoida

Paul Castle one of the Countryside Rangers has held several 'bat walks'Why not give him a ring at either Dunnet or Bettyhill

----------


## LMS

My mother-in-law has a pretty good attempt at a bat group once or twice a week when she meets her chums. PM me for contact details.

----------


## Gronnuck

Would that be cricket....,  blind as....,  or silly old.....?

----------


## Moira

> I asked when I was on the bat walk!
> They didnt know of a bat group up here, thats why im asking...
> And I couldnt find any info on any of the org pages ...
> So I was wondering if there were any enthusiasts around in Caithness.


Sorry. Dadie, I obviously misunderstood your question.

----------


## Tilly Teckel

I was thinking about bats this evening (I have such a thrilling social life). I know they eat midgies, particularly the pipistrelle type (bat, not midgie) and was wondering if there was any way to encourage more of them into the area? I guess you can put up bat boxes but is there any thing else you can do? When someone wants to develop an old building that has a bat population I know they're protected by law but would it not be possible to safely transfer them to an area like Caithness where they could be useful...and well-fed? Or am I just an eejit with a bat fixation?

I like them, anyway. I'd join a bat group.

----------


## Dadie

Oh so be it....all silly replies here....
Real responses by pm.
Feel free to be as silly as you like!
Batman/Robin/MIL jokes welcome!

----------


## Kenn

The ranger mentioned above does talks on gardening for bats and how to encourage them into your garden. he would be a good contact point.

----------


## Dadie

I did the bat walk..got the Tshirt so to speak..there is no reconised bat group up here..but is there any bat people/lone workers etc..up here?
Apart from that any light entertainment with MIL jokes etc...pertaining to the original question of course!

----------


## Spongeboab

get in touch with these people ...   http://www.bats.org.uk/pages/north_highland_bat_network.html

they might be able to put you in touch with other bat people up here 

we also looked into getting a detector before, but it seems impossible to get them second hand for some reason  ::

----------


## TopCat

> My mother-in-law has a pretty good attempt at a bat group once or twice a week when she meets her chums. PM me for contact details.


      If I was L.M.S. I would be quaking in my shoes incase her mother-in-law and friends retaliate

----------

